# The art of storing grains, beas rice etc



## puddin (Jan 21, 2013)

So I am curious if there is a list of what all i can dry store with mylar bags and 02 absorbers?

I am looking at rice, beans, corn, sugar, flour etc. 

Any real guides?

Thanks in advance


----------



## puddin (Jan 21, 2013)

guess it would help if I spelled beans correctly haha


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've heard it is not recommended that you store flour. Wheat berries can be stored for the long term. For information, check sites related to long term storage of flour and grain to find what the hazards are.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I store rice, beans, pastas and split peas in soda bottles with O2 absorbers. Works great. I keep a small amount of flour (5lbs) stored, but I double bag it and then seal it in a plastic bin. Same thing with Maseca for tortilla. You can't go wrong with white rice and beans.


----------

